# Moving to Oz but keeping UK company



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience of moving to Australia and keeping their UK business running? Although I will look for employment on my 190 Visa when I originally arrive, I would like to stay a Director of my UK company and keep it running whilst potentially expanding into Australia in the future (Im in distribution). I have a business partner who would keep the UK side running herself and it wont need my involvement however if there is any dividend I would like to benefit if possible. Are there any implications and does anyone have nay advice? Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Tax tax tax!


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Any more specifics? I wouldnt be drawing a salary from the company....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive moved this to the tax board as I don't know specifics but know you still get a personal allowance in the UK and dont just get out of paying tax there because you dont live there if your business is or you make money there. Though also know you 'shouldn't' be double taxed as you will be a tax resident in AU.


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks - I appreciate I would need to pay tax but not sure to whom and how much. The ideal scenario would be to pay someone here to do my job (i.e take my salary), stay as Director with my fellow joint business partner (who is open to it) and get any dividend if appropriate.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm no expert on UK taxes, but the first big question is whether or not you company in the UK is the type of business entity that pays its own taxes. If it pays its own taxes, then you'd need to declare any dividend it paid out - probably on your Australian taxes. But check any UK-Australian tax treaty to make sure on that.

Normally, when migrating out of the UK, there is a form you file with the tax authority to declare yourself as non-resident in the UK. Be very sure you file this before you move. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

